# Install Windows 98 over XP?



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a laptop that originally had Windows 98 on it. I wanted to upgrade to Windows XP. I installed XP over the existing 98 OS.
After some time, I noticed that the laptop runs very slow and seems like it takes forever to get from one step to another.
My question is, can I reinstall 98 over the existing XP? I was hoping to make it run faster with the older version. Is that possible?
Thanks


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, just reinstall just like you did with XP. How much ram and what kind of CPU do you have? Is upgrading some parts an option?
I have an XP computer with PII prossesor and 272 MB of ram and it works fine as long as you don't try to do too much  Although some more Ram would definitely help.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

No, Windows 98 will not install on top of Windows XP.

You must FDISK and FORMAT the HDD before installing Windows 98.

Zee


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Did you convert the hard drive to NTFS when you installed XP?


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

One person said I could reinstall over XP with 98. Do I put the 98 disk in and is there an option to format the hard drive? 
Thanks 
Deb


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Deb,

Bob's question is important to tell you how to correctly reinstall Windows 98:



Bob Cerelli said:


> Did you convert the hard drive to NTFS when you installed XP?


Zee


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Where on my computer do I find the type of format that my computer is? Like NTFS or FAT32? Do I look under System Properties? I just don't want to reinstall 98 over XP and have problems.. LOL 
So, in order to go back to 98, I have to go to the FAT32 format?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Simple way:

Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk Defragmenter.

Under File System, it says...?

And yes, Windows 98 runs on FAT32 and not on NTFS.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Open My Computer
Just right click on the drive and select Properties
It will show the file format


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Bob for all your help. I want to ask your opinion on something. I think I have decided to leave the format the way it is for right now. Is there anyway other way, other than disabling startup services to delete certain programs on XP? Maybe that's the reason it's so slow. I wasn't thinking too much about the speed of the laptop when I installed XP over the 98 OS.
Do you think I should just let it be, rather than take the chance of screwing something up??


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Likely the problem is that, since the computer originally came with Win98, the hardware level is not going to give good performance for XP.

Typical items would be:
The processor speed
Amount of memory
Speed of the hard drive (most laptop drives that old spun at the slow rate of 4200 rpm. Compare that with a typical desktop's hard drive of 7200 rpm.


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks. I did check the format and it is an NTFS format for the XP. So, I have to read more into reformatting the hard drive to change back to Win98. I didn't realize that the laptops are that much slower than a desktop!!! Learn something new every day.
Well, again thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

You are going to need to run FDISK to remove the NTFS partition.

For details see:
http://www.onecomputerguy.com/install/fdisk.htm

Topics covered are:
Overview and Getting Started
Partitioning a New Drive - Single Large Partition
Partitioning a New Drive - Multiple Partitions
Deleting a Single Partition
Deleting Multiple Partitions
Deleting a NTFS Partition

There is also a section there for some ideas for how to install Win98.


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Another quick question. I don't have the original master boot copy, as this laptop was given to me. I only have a diskette not a floppy disk drive. Can I still download a 98 boot floppy onto a diskette? I am sure there's not as much room on that.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you don't have a floppy drive, then a floppy disk isn't going be much use.

It is also these important details that determine whether you can reinstall Win98 or not. Do you have the Win98 CD and all the necessary drivers?


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

No I don't have the original CD that came with the laptop. Is there a way to copy the 98 CD on CD and then insert it into the laptop? Download the Win98 from your site, onto a CD then install that way?


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

I have not yet reinstalled 98, However, after turning some startup items off in the msconfig, I cannot get on my desktop. It boots up to the Windows XP screen, and doesn't go beyond that!! Any idea what I might have done. I tried going into Safe Mode and doing a System Restore, but that didn't seem to work either. It won't load to the desktop.
Thanks. Sorry to keep bothering you.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Boot to safe mode and turn back on what you turned off.


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Good morning. Well, I don't know exactly what I did. I did what you told me. I went back and checked the items I unchecked in Start up. I get the desktop in Safe Mode. I left the comp alone last night and then this morning. I have a BIOS screen and another screen earlier said "cannot find Operating System".
I have a recovery CD of WinXP and I tried putting it in the CD drive and it won't read it. 
Did I screw this thing up majorly or what??? LOL. Can it be fixed???


----------



## SB305 (Sep 20, 2007)

In BIOS is the desktop set to boot first from CD drive?
Regarding the laptop, you can't legitimately download Windows 98 - you need a CD.
Also, after installing 98 you would have to install motherboard drivers and hardware drivers. You would have to look for these on the manufacturer's website as you have no disks.


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, the desktop was originally set (it looked like.. from removable drives. or at least that was highlighted)
I set it up to boot from CD Drive and nothing happened. I sometimes get the Windows logo screen which hangs for a bit, then it goes to a screen and says that there's no operating system. 
I can't get in Safe Mode now either.


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

I have no recovery disk, but that's not going to matter now. I guess all my trying to fix the computer failed. I can't get any disk to load.
I try to go into Safe Mode, but I don't have any icons that I can go to and try and recover my desktop. I just keep getting system errors.


----------



## SB305 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just to clarify about the desktop:
the recovery disk you have IS for that PC;
you have the BIOS set to boot first from CD;
BUT with the recovery disk in the CD drive when you switch the PC on, the PC won't boot from it?


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes, that's correct. It gives me the option to reinstall or repair and when I press either or... it says there's no operating system, and will not load.
I tried going into the BIOS and there's no drive in there. I have been going crazy trying to find some way to get somewhere. It also says that the hard drive should be turned on??? What does that mean and how do you do that. I think there's a conflict with the hard drive. Do you think I should take it to be repaired? I would like to try and fix it myself if I can. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SB305 (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you happy to open the PC?
It needs to be switched off (mainly so that there's no chance of your getting a shock! but also because it does the components no good to be fiddled with while they're powered up). To prevent any chance of your zapping any components with the electrostatic charge you carry, you need to touch a metal part of the chassis before anything else.
The point of this is to check whether the hard drive and CD drive power and signal leads are securely connected. Also, you could get rid of any dust inside.
If everything looks secure mechanically, what I would do next is reset the BIOS.
There's a jumper on the motherboard specifically for this; or you could take out the CMOS battery for several minutes. Put it back the right way up! Also, don't damage the CMOS battery holder - they're usually flimsy affairs.
BUT before you do anything, check your PC and motherboard manuals for specific instructions.
Sorry, I'm rushed here - gotta go out like 15 minutes ago.
Take care and good luck.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi we know a hard is present.
"I tried going into the BIOS and there's no drive in there"
What is listed in the Bios apart from Cd?


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, I did manage to find the hard drive. I clicked on Boot in the BIOS menu and it came up. I tried booting up the the hard drive and the CD ROM. Is there any way to recover this, or does it have to sent out to be fixed?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi make sure you set it to boot from the hard drive first..save changes and click Exit.
If it dosen't boot from the hard drive you may need someone to take a closer look at it.


----------



## SB305 (Sep 20, 2007)

What make and model number is the desktop?
Do you have a manual for it?
What is printed on the recovery disk; or did you make it yourself using a recovery partition on the hard drive??


----------



## SB305 (Sep 20, 2007)

Should have checked your computer specs. 
Assuming it's still the E2000, I just managed to get a rough peek of the manual on the Gateway Support website (260 pages on dial-up! )
I think you should have 3 or 4 recovery CD's.
Are you following the procedures in the manual for recovery?
(Couldn't get the thing to save. )


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi. I have NO manual for it, or the original CD. It was given to me some time ago, and the original OS was 98SE, but I installed the XP. In time, it seemed to run slower and slower. How this started was I thought I could reinstall the original OS and then decided not to. I tried to stop some start up programs to make it run faster. and that's when the trouble started. I think I accidentally deleted something in BIOS or changed something accidentally . It's an old one, so I don't know if it's even worth fixing. I just want to thank you for your help. I appreciate it. I do have a manual that's on my computer, but a lot of good it's doing now that I can't get into it...LOL.. If you think it's worth fixing, I will try and keep trying to troublshoot somehow.
It's an IBM R30 laptop Model 2656- 62 or something like that. I am just trying to remember.


----------



## SB305 (Sep 20, 2007)

debtop said:


> It's an IBM R30 laptop Model 2656- 62 or something like that. I am just trying to remember.


Aren't we talking about the desktop now? 
Assuming that the desktop is a Gateway E2000, I think your best option is to download the manual (on whatever PC you're using now) and read the copious help and recovery sections. You may then need to see whether Gateway can supply the full set of recovery disks at a reasonable cost. One of the disks is just old commercial software that was originally supplied with the PC, so it won't be of much use.
The alternative is to use a genuine XP CD for a totally clean installation AFTER you're sure that you can download drivers for XP for the motherboard and the rest of the hardware from the Gateway website. These need to be installed immediately after XP itself. Then come all the Windows Update critical downloads. Check the stickies at the top of the forum.
However, the symptoms you described might indicate a failing hard drive, in which case you'd need to replace it. That's very easy to do.
One review I came across said the E2000 had a Celeron CPU and was supplied with 128MB of PC2100 RAM. If yours still has only that, it can never have been fast on XP. If you move it up to even only 512MB, you'd certainly see an improvement. The fly in the ointment is that PC2100 is old RAM and you would have to check with a money-back guaranteed supplier like Crucial to see what RAM is both available and certain to be accepted by your motherboard (very quickly done on Crucial's website).
I know I'd have a go at getting the PC working properly, with various bits that are lying around, but your spare time may be more valuable and the cost of replacements significant in view of the age of the rig.


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, I think I may tinker a bit with it. I think you're right. I've read some posts, and I think I may have killed the hard drive, or where it's old, maybe it just died!! I think I may have helped it along though...LOL.
Anyway, I want to thank you again for all your help. I think if I can get it fixed cheap enough and maybe have them replace the original OS, it will be as good as new. 
Thanks again and have a great weekend.


----------



## SB305 (Sep 20, 2007)

Likewise! :up:


----------



## Francis4344 (Feb 4, 2008)

You can fairly easily remove that hard drive. I would use a USB external drive enclosure (you can get those for a mere 20$) and connect it to a reliable computer.

This way, you will be able to re-partition, re-format and test the hard drive OUTSIDE the portable. This way, you will know for sure that the drive is not the problem. 

Of course, this is the opportunity to format in fat32 in oder to reinstall WIN98. 

If you have access to a working WIN98 computer, you can refomat the drive AND copy the system files so that once reinstalled, the hard drive will be bootable.

Good luck,


----------



## debtop (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you for your suggestion. I will keep it in mind. Thanks again


----------

